# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi >  Trn u peti?

## ellica

Dakle u nedjelju samo odjednom kad sam stala na petu me zaboljela(nisam krivo stala koliko znam).
Peta me bas boli dok hodam toliko da ne mogu normalno stati,ali sad me vec boli i cijelo stopalo pomalo,list noge ,iako mislim da je to kako stedim nogu.
Iduci tjedan u utorak idem na sistematski pa sam trazila da mi ubace i nekome za ovaj problem.
Kaze dr.da joj to zvuci kao trn u peti i narucila me ortopedu?
Ima tko iskustva s tim trnom ako je?
Kamo ste isli?
Ali ono sto mene brine trebam li cekati utorak?Naravno hipohondrija u meni je proradila po pitanju trombova,jer je to na nozi na kojoj sam sklerozirala venu- doduse prije skoro 2 god.....
Muz mi veli da odem na hitnu,ali pojma nemam ima li smisla ili ce me sprasit.
Ne znam ni kamo se ide.

----------


## ellica

Krivo sam stavila,trebala sam na zdravlje odraslih.
Sad ne znam ni prebaciti,ni obrisati.

----------


## jelena.O

> Dakle u nedjelju samo odjednom kad sam stala na petu me zaboljela(nisam krivo stala koliko znam).
> Peta me bas boli dok hodam toliko da ne mogu normalno stati,ali sad me vec boli i cijelo stopalo pomalo,list noge ,iako mislim da je to kako stedim nogu.
> Iduci tjedan u utorak idem na sistematski pa sam trazila da mi ubace i nekome za ovaj problem.
> Kaze dr.da joj to zvuci kao trn u peti i narucila me ortopedu?
> Ima tko iskustva s tim trnom ako je?
> Kamo ste isli?
> Ali ono sto mene brine trebam li cekati utorak?Naravno hipohondrija u meni je proradila po pitanju trombova,jer je to na nozi na kojoj sam sklerozirala venu- doduse prije skoro 2 god.....
> Muz mi veli da odem na hitnu,ali pojma nemam ima li smisla ili ce me sprasit.
> Ne znam ni kamo se ide.


za početak stavi neki uložak u cipelu

----------


## spajalica

ellica magriz je imala trn u peti. Pitaj je.

----------


## magriz

evo me. ulozak za pocetak nece pomoci nista

trn u peti se lijeci mirovanjem, fizikalnom ili razbijanjem. to su obicni kalcifikati. lose je sto uz petni trn cesto ide i upalla plantarne tetive koju opet lijecis mirovanjem i fizikalnom  :Smile: 

za prvu ruku probaj doma masirati bejzbol lopticom (tenis je premekana ali za nuzdu i to moze)

----------


## mellisa

Imala sam taj problem nekoliko puta, boljelo  nepodnosljivo! Nisam isla ni na fizikalnu ni na razbijanje,nisam cak mogla dobiti ni bolovanje jer eto nije to nista opasno. Pomogle su mi dvije stvari: stavljanje kriske sirovog krumpira u carape i kotrljanje staklene boce od coca-cole (moze i bilo kakav valjak,ali ta boca ima bas idealan oblik za masazu stopala). Ellica probaj oboje ,nadam se da ce ti to brzo smanjiti bol. I drzi se!

----------


## ellica

Cure a jel vas boljela i noga ili samo peta?
Procitala sam da se hladi uglavnom.
Nisam znala za valjanje loptice,valjka.
Rtg to pokaze ili moze i uzv?

----------


## mellisa

Ja sam radila rtg,uzv nisam. Boljela me peta u pocetku kod svakog koraka,kao da stajem na neki mali tvrdi predmet tipa pikule. Kasnije me boljelo i cijelo stopalo.

----------


## magriz

vidi se i na rtg i uzv

----------


## marta

Nemam petni trn, al imam nesto sto bas i ne uspijevam izguglat. Peče me nozni palac u odredjenom polozaju. Kad ispruzim nogu u koljenu i stopalo u nastavku (kad npr oblacim hlace), zapece me ludjacki s gornje vanjske strane oko palcanig zgloba. Inace me ne boli uopce, nije nateceno, ne crveno se, ne sjecam se nikakve ozljede. Takodje na jednom mjestu izmedju skocnog zbloba i palcanog(a blizu palcanog), na palcanoj kosti postoji tocka, koju kad stisnem, isto tako zaboli, ali ne na mjestu pritiska nego dalje prema prstu. Znam da tuda prolazi medijalni plantarni zivac, ali ne znam nista vise.
Bolio me e tako palac druge noge, manjim intenzitetom, ali je prestalo samo od sebe. Ovo sad zapece tako da morAm zrak. 
Ima tko kakvog iskustva? I usput jel ovo trebam voditi ortopedu ili fizijatru.

----------


## ellica

Ja kad sam se narucivala dr.je rekla da moj slucaj moze zapravo za oboje.Pretpostavlja da je trn i narucila me ortopedu,a frendica je recimo isla fizijatru.
Najbolje pitati dr.
Mene peta ne boli sad takvim intenzitetom,ali me boli noga,mali prst mi je otecen.Nesto s tom nogom kod mene ne stima vec duze ocito.
Vidjet cemo sutra.

----------

